# trail riders of tuscaloosa



## jackman (Dec 24, 2008)

any of you guys around Tuscaloosa know anything about this place http://www.trailriderot.webs.com/


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice! I sent them an email. I will let you know something in the future... I'm going to try to get a partnership going with them.


----------



## Nightowl (Feb 9, 2009)

jackman said:


> any of you guys around Tuscaloosa know anything about this place http://www.trailriderot.webs.com/


I am the person trying to start the club. If you read on the site we are trying to get some land to ride on. We only have a few members but if we get enough I would like to have a meeting to set up some guide lines and rides. 
My goal is to get as many people in west Alabam who ride ATV as I can to join the group and then have rides, benifit rides and to work with local law enforcment to help on searches like they needed a few weeks ago looking for that lady in Moundville. I would also like to try and work with somebody in PARA to get a place like Sokol Park for ATV and Dirtbikes. 

If I get the land I am trying to get it would be for club members who pay dues and they will get a key and a sticker and can ride there when ever they want, the track I am trying to get is going to sponser races, and then the club can make money to maintain the trails. 

I would also like to take trips insde the state or whereever to ride, such as up to the Hatfield/McCoy trail or others.

These are the ideas I am throwing around but most of this will be decided as a group at the meeting. If you join the site you will not recieve any spam, the only thing you will recieve will be from the club, there is no obligation to join the club if you join the site, it just lets me know you are interested and I will let you know when the meeting is and if you want I will delete you from the site if this does not interest you.

Thanks
Shelby Rainey


----------



## Nightowl (Feb 9, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> nice! I sent them an email. I will let you know something in the future... I'm going to try to get a partnership going with them.


 
A partnership would be great, you know more about this crap than me, I am just trying to get the ball rolling and I hope it snowballs. Right now its just me and a couple of people I know that ride ATV but they are just members not really helpin get the word out.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Man I will do anything that I can to make this thing as BIG as you want to make it! We have the power thanks to this wonderful forum! Also, Im sure that we can get local business to be sponsors.... And that would REALLY help!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

im all in! What can I do?
I gotz skillz.


----------



## AUbruterider (Feb 9, 2009)

Any update on this?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

not yet. I havent heard anything back from him lately. Last I heard, he had a go on 80 acres but that was it. He was working on another spot w/ 1200


----------



## TorkMonster (Dec 19, 2008)

That'd be a good thing right there, if it happens....


----------



## AUbruterider (Feb 9, 2009)

yea no kiddin! I've got about 240 acres that we own behind my house. Not alot of trails - mainly roads but I've ridden it all my life so it gets old pretty quick and dont do much riding on it anymore unless me and my son and/or some more family take an afternoon real quick and do some riding. 
But we usually ride our hunting land thats about 5k acres and the good thing about that is its only about 2 or 3 miles from my house so it feels like its in the back yard too. 
May get a ride up this summer and have some of yall over and we make a day out of it. We wont be able to hit much of the hunting land because of our visitor rule but we can ride my place then take some dirt roads and ride for miles and miles.

for the ones that are close enough to drive anyways...


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Sweet. Got any creeks?


----------



## AUbruterider (Feb 9, 2009)

on my place I've got a couple but usually no deep water but if i would spend a lil time we could have whatever we want. we've got a place near the other land thats some nice water riding - well a play spot - large grenet (sp ?) rock that water flows over thats probably 40 yds wide - and 300 yds long - some deep holes there and if ur brave enough we can tackle the top side of it. I've tried it once and ended up side ways - rocks and drop offs are hard to see. 
You can see a couple pics of it in the mud pit where i posted with the snow.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

find a shallow creek and dam it up somehow. get some pet beavers, like we have...


----------



## AUbruterider (Feb 9, 2009)

oh we've got several beaver ponds on our huntin land that we ride in but I dang sure dont want that on my property. We've had them before and trapped them - you talkin about a pain. 
but on the hunting land - theres PLENTY OF MUD, SWAMPS, AND WATER!!!! and of course what comes with all of that - yep you guessed it - the water mocs... we are strapped in the summer cause theres no telling when/where you gonna see one swimming around ur feet or waiting for you in the middle! I carry 2 10 rd clips and extra in my bag


----------



## coot23 (Feb 28, 2009)

Yeah riding all of that land is fun but the water mocs are everywhere during the summer!


----------

